# FM3 Tonight?



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Not been on xBox live for over 3 years! Finally signed up this evening on a 24-48hr free trial...

So, does anyone fancy a bit of forza?

Add me - N30 MDR


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

wondered who it was that added me, will accept when i go on later.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i'll be on later at some point, no doubt scooting about in a cupra.

alan, your internet is KNACKERED! still wont let me connect :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

is it that bad? connected to mat fine :lol:

mat, i completed the rest of the race when you left so i could get the replay, then clicked 'Continue' instead of 'Save Replay' :wall:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ha ha, I heard you still..... Could hear you moaning about all the time etc and forot to save lol


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

If i can get on tonight i will. 

My tag is Dunn9489.

Would be good to get the Forza racing up again on a Sunday, its been a while.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll be up for that. Off away today for a "long weekend". Will try and get on Sunday night thought :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumb: i'd be up for some sunday races. BTCC? drift? circuits?


----------

